# Corydoras Habrosus sick



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello,

I bought 3 corydoras habrosus 2 months ago for my Fluval 12g and until today they all looked really healthy and happy in the tank.

I did a gravel clean - water change 2 days ago, and today I noticed one of the corys not looking too good: super fast breathing, belly looking a little bloated/red, and barbs missing.

The substrate in my tank is fluval stratum, which isn't ideal for corys, but after some research online it seems other ppl used that type of substrate without it being harmful to corys (please correct me if Im wrong)

I feed them sinking pellets, algae wafers and they get brine shrimp left overs. Ph of the tank is around 6.8 and temp 78.

Tankmates are a peaceful betta, 2 orange sunkist shrimps and a few snails.

Im not really sure what to do and what could have caused the disease, any help-advice will be welcome!

Thank you,

Nicolas


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

The corys is now dead  after inspection its barbs are still there but the belly is bloated and red.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

The Substrate should have absolutely no effect on Your Cory's. I've bought Habrosus many times and lose the odd one here or there,I'm guessing if your other 2 aren't showing any signs of distress they will be OK.


----------



## turbo (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about your Corys habrosus, I I am planning to get some for my 10 gallon tank and I haven't been able to find them yet and I wondered if you ever discovered what was the reason for the death? I googled and I found similar cases where corys had bloated bellys with red belly like blood blisters.. did they come sick? or was it any specific . Based on your experience with them, will it be a species that you would recommend to a novice fishkeeper ?


----------



## Youmakemesohappy (Mar 19, 2012)

I don't have a lot of experience with them, but I'd say they are a bit delicate fish, 
out of the few fishes I've kept they were definitely the most delicate and sensitive...


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have had mine in my 5 gallon spec for at least a year now. No Heater, barely a wc. Haven't lost any. They don't like bio load that I know from when I sold them. 
I'd say internal bacterial infection . 
Sorry to here. Maybe when you cleaned the gravel you released some anaerobic bacteria.
I keep my substrates a thin layer.
I also have a betta and some red zebras I'm with them.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I recently had a pygmy cory get sick and die with similar description as yours. He had red marks just under the gills, barbs missing and a bit of popeye. The others are all fine so I think it was some sort of internal bacterial infection. I use sand for substrate so I may have stirred something up.


----------

